# Fun with macro



## cord arrow (May 27, 2006)

here's a daisy shot at 600mm macro:


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2006)

nice shot cord...How do you mean 600 mm? what camera and lens?

Here's a few I shot today with my small digicam Canon Pro1 in super macro mode, handheld.

....I don't yet know what the red flower is....edit, thank you lakeside, for telling me it is an oriental poppy

This shot is a hard crop...a slugbaby..


----------



## cord arrow (May 28, 2006)

*More macro fun*

the following were shot with this rig.
28-80 Tamron electrical taped backwards to 70-300 Tamron macro. D-70.
(i didn't have the proper reversing ring)

like this:


----------



## cord arrow (May 28, 2006)

Depth of field in these rigs is measured in .001's of an inch.
sometimes you can get up to a mm (.039), but not very often.
anyway, it's pretty fun.
these are full frame w/ no cropping.


----------



## cord arrow (May 28, 2006)

rbtree said:


> How do you mean 600 mm? what camera and lens?



the daisy was shot with the 70-300 Tamron at full length in macro mode with a 2X converter on the D-70 body.

the 2X is a cheapo Phoenix but i'll tell ya, it mounts up more solidly and has nearly the same optical quality as ones i've paid three times as much for. and allows AF & AE flawlessly. (provided you're working with enough light, of course).


----------



## rbtree (May 28, 2006)

Ah, now I got it!! That's something I read about years ago, doubt that I ever tried it, as I used to have an ext tube set for my old Olympus 35 mm cameras.....I'm researching macro lenses currently, and will prolly be looking for a 100 mm or so, used, prolly canon. Then, maybe some EOS dedicated extension tubes, to enable beyond 1-1. I'm looking at the 580EX for a second flash, and there's a nice dual bracket on ebay right now....Wow, that 580 is pricey...

My old EZ series flashes aren't compatible with the new cameras, so have little resale value. Omly way I could use them in a multi flash setup is wired, which is costly. I have a remote flash trigger bugs, whatever they're called, but it often doesn't work.

Yo Andy, dig into that other computer, and show us some of your pics.

Some years ago, I had a Tamron Adaptall 300 f/2.8 and the matched 1.4 and 2x for it. It was pretty sharp. The converters allowed stacking, which the new Canon ones do as well, I've heard, and hope. My old ones did not. It, too, was stolen, by some slimeball short term roommate, who, it appears, may have taken my old zoom slide duplicator. It is missing from the box which had it and its accessories in it. I hadn't used it in years, was just looking for it, as I wanted to find a Kmount to EOS adaptor for it, and use it to digitize old slides..a stop gap measure till I figure out what is wrong with my slide scanner. Still might consider buying the Opteka $80 unit.....

I'm replacing my gear with Canon stuff, as the insurance covers the cost, minus deductible, and it is the best. But otherwise, I'd have considered the Kenko extenders, as reviews and tests I've seen say they are about as good as the Canon's, which cost $290 each.

About to order the rest of my replacement gear from the theft, a 70-200 IS, and 24-70, both Canon 2.8L, and the 1.4 and 2.x, which when stacked, will give me 1092mm with the 300 2.8 on the 1.3 sensor of the 1D Mk2.


----------



## rbtree (May 28, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> the daisy was shot with the 70-300 Tamron at full length in macro mode with a 2X converter on the D-70 body.



So that's an effective 900mm, right?


----------



## cord arrow (May 28, 2006)

rbtree said:


> So that's an effective 900mm, right?



heck, i don't know................


----------



## cord arrow (May 28, 2006)

hey rb, i found this, if it applies................

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1019&message=9081605


----------



## rbtree (May 28, 2006)

Yep, 900...your sensor is 1.5,

Thanks for that thread...looks to be inconclusive..won't know till i get the new gear, I reckon....


----------



## cord arrow (May 28, 2006)

*Toad*

here's the deal.
all i wanted to do was dig a hole to put yet another rose bush in.
diggin' the hole, little toad jumps in.
remove toad, continue digging, toad jumps back in.
grab toad, take him way down the way.
go to the garage to get another implement, come back, toad is in the hole.
so i ask toad, "hey, toad dude, what's the deal?"
toad says, "i'm the most photogenic toad in the garden and i ain't leavin' 'till you take my photo."
so, covered in dirt and sweat i go find the camera, lens, screw it all together and take the following shots.


----------



## cord arrow (May 28, 2006)

if i had a bigger budget, DOF would be better. light was waning.

the ridges in the toads' pupil are three pine trees 60' away.

that's pretty cool...............


----------

